# Mahler Fans Alert!



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Some of you have probably already made this discovery, but if not, head straight on over to YouTube and check out Dima Slobodeniouk with the Sinfonica de Galicia. There are full-length videos of Mahler's Third and Sixth. I thought the Sixth was outstanding, but the Third was...unimaginable. Breathtaking. This is elemental Mahler; the music comes right from the earth, just as it should. I'm not sure there were even any notes on the sheet music - I think it was just Mahler's name repeated in every bar. The best Third I've heard, by several miles.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing :tiphat:


----------

